# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Запуск обработки при запуске 1С

## Yllymah

Всем привет!!!
Подскажите пожалуйста где найти настройку.
Имеется 1С УТ 11.3 никак не могу найти настройку чтобы при входе в 1С автоматически открывалась обработка (не внешняя) вместо начальной страницы, типо рабочее место оператора.

----------


## TrinitronOTV

ИМХО, запуск 1С с ключем    /Execute [имя файла внешней обработки]

Например:
"C:\Program Files\1cv82\8.2.11.235\bin\1cv8s.exe" /Execute 
"D:\1C\ВнешниеОбработки1С\Ваш  Обработка.epf"

----------


## Yllymah

у меня не внешняя обработка, а внутренняя и в 1С есть настройка где-то чтобы вкладка автоматически открывалась при запуске для конкретного пользователя. 
У меня есть настроенная база и там именно для конкретных пользователей настроено так что при запуске 1С открывается вкладка с конкретной обработкой или формой. Я не могу найти где это настраивается.

----------


## Наташа666

птичка в настройках ?

----------


## Наташа666

запрограммируйте. готова прийти на помощь

----------


## makfromkz

Создаете внешнюю обработку которая запускает вашу внутреннюю и запускаете ее как https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post525267

как в посте #2

----------


## Taigawot

А что мешает разместить ее на рабочем столе УТ???

----------


## foto_omsk

логично что надо искать в настройках пользователя? нет? Если она запускается для конкретного только пользователя )))

----------

